# Yeti Coolers



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a buddy that is opening a new shop in Mississippi and he is running a special on Yeti Coolers if you have a need shoot me a PM and lets see if we can fix you up. I can either ship or when the shipment comes in I can run a truck over to pick up. 

Mac


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't let yeti find out...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just looking at them last night at Academy. I was looking at the 65 quart and it looked waaay smaller inside than my Igloo 70 qt. Do they measure from the outside wall or something and since it has such thick walls the inside isn't that big ? It just didn't look like that much usable space for a 65.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Don't let yeti find out...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Yep.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I think he can run "specials" , but he cannot advertise them. 

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

As long as he doesn't advertise the price in public he'll be ok. Oh and pm sent.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Order goes in Friday so let me know if anyone is interested!

Mac


----------

